# Inventory Report



## Snarf (Sep 10, 2020)

Is there a report that shows current inventory counts by dept.? I searched for a card in Greenfield and had no luck. Thanks


----------



## SeasonedVet (Sep 12, 2020)

Hi,
The only way to find reports close to this is through AP.  They will be hesitant to share though.


----------



## Snarf (Sep 14, 2020)

SeasonedVet said:


> Hi,
> The only way to find reports close to this is through AP. They will be hesitant to share though.


Appreciate the response. My ETL is wanting me to create a spreadsheet with current inventory levels for a particular dept. He is crazy thinking I have free time to do this. lol


----------

